# concession, shop in shop, corner



## oliver_twisted (Dec 10, 2011)

Καλησπέρα!

Έχω τη φράση:

XXX Stores means stores, operating under the XXX trade name, fully-owned or participated by the XXX Group, *or third-party concessions*, or *shop in shop XXX concessions*, exclusive XXX single-brand boutiques or *corners* in the “Travel Retail Network” in airport buildings or locations where traders (individuals or legal persons), retailing organizations and retail stores operate under specific rules regarding taxation and duty.

*Concession: *Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι η παραχώρηση δικαιώματος εκμετάλλευσης ενός σημείου πώλησης εντός χώρου/εγκαταστάσεων. Σημαίνει και το ίδιο το κατάστημα/σημείο πώλησης που λειτουργεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

_a. The privilege of maintaining a subsidiary business within certain premises.
b. The space allotted for such a business.
c. The business itself: had an ice-cream concession in the subway station._
(the free dictionary)

*Shop-in-shop:* Ίδιο με το πάνω, αλλά πιο συγκεκριμένα, η λειτουργία της δευτερεύουσας επιχείρησης γίνεται εντός καταστήματος τρίτου. Βλέπω εδώ:

_Corner Franchise (Μερικό Franchise): H μορφή αυτή του franchising συνίσταται στη χρησιμοποίηση από τον δικαιοπάροχο (franchisor) ενός συγκεκριμένου καταστήματος τρίτου προσώπου, για τη διάθεση μέσα από αυτό των προϊόντων της επιχείρησης του franchisor, σύμφωνα με τη δική του (franchisor) μέθοδο πωλήσεων. Tο κατάστημα αυτό δεν πρέπει να ανήκει σε κανένα δίκτυο franchising. Στο παραπάνω κατάστημα παραχωρούνται, μετά από συμφωνία του ιδιοκτήτη και του franchisor, ιδιαίτεροι χώροι, σε διάφορες επιχειρήσεις franchising για την πώληση των προϊόντων τους. Η τεχνική αυτή είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένη και καλείται τεχνική του “shop-in-shop”._

*Corner:*Νομίζω ότι είναι ίδιο με τα παραπάνω. Τουλάχιστον εγώ το μόνο που βρήκα ήταν ευρήματα με _corner franchise_. Από τη χρήση στο κείμενό μου συμπεραίνω ότι πρόκειται για σημεία πώλησης σε αεροδρόμια, σταθμούς κτλ.

Ιδέες για απόδοση στα ελληνικά; Υπάρχει παγιωμένος όρος;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Εδιτ: Αν υπάρχουν σε λεξικό,πχ Χρυσοβιτσιώτη, και η απάντηση είναι προφανής, συγχωρέστε με, είμαι εκτός Αθηνών χωρίς τα λεξικά μου. :)


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 10, 2011)

Το concession στον Χρυσοβιτσιώτη είναι αυτό που έγραψες. Τ' άλλα δύο ούτε σε Χρυσοβιτσιώτη παίζουν, ούτε σε Σταφυλίδη. Αν θες κοιτάω και παλιότερα λεξικά, αλλά δεν το κόβω να βλέπω φως.

Για το shop-in-shop μου'ρθε το ενδοκαταστηματικός/διακαταστηματικός, και βλέπω πως δεν είμαι ο μόνος.


----------



## Ranja (Dec 11, 2011)

Σημείο πώλησης εντός πολυκαταστήματος, ή, υποκατάστημα εντός ποληκαταστήματος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2011)

Πράγματι, το *shop-in-a-shop* (ή *shop-in-shop*) είναι _ενδοκατάστημα_. Αλλά για το _concession_ δεν ξέρω μονολεκτική.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 11, 2011)

Όμορφα! Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2011)

Αν δεν υπάρχει όρος για το concession, μήπως μπορούμε να δούμε το _παραχώρημα_;


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 11, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία ιδέα το παραχώρημα. Σχετικό ίσως είναι και το εκχώρημα.

Μήπως το corner έχει την σημασία της περιοχής αποκλειστικότητας;


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ακόμα κι αν δεν έχουμε την τόλμη για το _παραχώρημα_, γιατί όχι *παραχωρημένο κατάστημα* (όπως _παραχωρημένος χώρος_);


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 11, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πολύ καλές σας ιδέες! Αν με πιάσει η έμπνευση -ή έχω feedback- θα επανέλθω. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 16, 2011)

Καλημέρα! Τελικά χρησιμοποίησα τα παρακάτω και η αναθεώρηση τα άφησε ως έχουν. Τα βάζω να υπάρχει κι αυτή η εκδοχή, και εννοείται ότι αν έχετε ενστάσεις πείτε τις, μπας και διορθωθούμε! :) 

XXX Stores means stores, operating under the XXX trade name, fully-owned or participated by the XXX Group, or third-party concessions, or shop in shop XXX concessions, exclusive XXX single-brand boutiques or corners in the “Travel Retail Network” in airport buildings or locations where traders (individuals or legal persons), retailing organizations and retail stores operate under specific rules regarding taxation and duty.

Καταστήματα xxx νοούνται τα καταστήματα που λειτουργούν υπό την εμπορική επωνυμία χχχ, υπό την πλήρη ιδιοκτησία ή συμμετοχή του Ομίλου χχχ, ή *καταστήματα τρίτων υπό καθεστώς παραχώρησης χρήσης χώρου*, ή *ενδοκαταστήματα (shop-in-shop)* xxx, ή αποκλειστικά καταστήματα μοναδικού εμπορικού σήματος xxx ή *σημεία πώλησης (corners)* που εντάσσονται στο «δίκτυο ταξιδιωτικής λιανικής» εντός αεροδρομίων ή χώρων εντός των οποίων έμποροι (φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα), οργανισμοί λιανικού εμπορίου και καταστήματα λιανικής λειτουργούν υπό ειδικό καθεστώς φορολόγησης και δασμών. 

Ευχ!


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Για το _corner_, που δεν ξέρω τις νομικοεμπορικές του διαστάσεις, λέω να σε εμπιστευτώ. Τα άλλα δύο μού αρέσουν, αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει κάτι με τα _concessions_, είναι αφόρητα ψηλός ο δείκτης μπλαμπλά. Έχω και δύο αποριούλες, και τη μία πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μου τη λύσετε: εγώ θα ήθελα *καταστήματα μοναδικής επωνυμίας* για το _single-brand shops / boutiques_, άλλοι χρησιμοποιούν ήδη το _μοναδικής μάρκας_. Επίσης, επειδή εκείνο το «υπό… συμμετοχή» δεν μου πηγαίνει καλά, μήπως θα μπορούσε να γίνει «υπό την πλήρη ή μερική ιδιοκτησία» κ.λπ.; Οι απαντήσεις σας θα με/μας βοηθήσουν πολύ. Και σ' ευχαριστούμε για το μοίρασμα.)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 16, 2011)

Ναι, πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι αυτό το "υπό συμμετοχή" είναι λίγο αδέξιο και ότι το "υπό πλήρη ή μερική ιδιοκτησία" δεν προδίδει το νόημα και ακούγεται και πολύ καλύτερα. Για το άλλο θέμα που θέτεις, ο όρος καταστήματα μοναδικής επωνυμίας μου φαίνεται εξίσου κατάλληλος. Περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον επόμενα σχόλια και προτάσεις. :)


----------



## Themis (Dec 17, 2011)

Ας πω κι εγώ τον πόνο μου. Για το shop-in-shop και το corner φαίνεται να έκατσε η μπίλια, οπότε συμμερίζομαι τη γενική ανακούφιση. Για τα single-brand boutiques, νομίζω ότι καλά τα λέει η Ολ. Πρόκειται προφανώς για εμπορικό σήμα και όχι για εμπορική επωνυμία (το trade name που αναφέρεται πιο πάνω). Η εμπορική επωνυμία χαρακτηρίζει την εταιρεία, η οποία όμως μπορεί να διαθέτει διάφορα εμπορικά σήματα με ξεχωριστό φραντσάιζ. Εκείνο το third-party concessions μου προκαλεί κάποια προβληματάκια. Από τις εξηγήσεις που δόθηκαν, φοβάμαι ότι τα "καταστήματα τρίτων" μπορεί να παραπλανήσουν. Υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται συνήθως για χώρο (μέσα σε εμπορικό κέντρο, αεροδρόμιο, σχολείο κτλ.) που παραχωρείται για συγκεκριμένη χρήση βάσει κάποιων ελάχιστων απαιτήσεων, π.χ. ότι θα πρέπει να διαθέτει καφέ, αναψυκτικά και κάποια πρόχειρα εδέσματα όπως σάντουϊτς. Οι "τρίτοι" κάνουν την παραχώρηση και ορίζουν κάποιες προδιαγραφές, δεν έχουν διαμορφώσει οι ίδιοι το κατάστημα. Θα προτιμούσα μάλλον να γίνει λόγος για καταστήματα υπό καθεστώς παραχώρησης της εκμετάλλευσης, ή κάτι τέτοιο. Πολύ τα ψειρίζω όμως. Στην πραγματικότητα περισσότερο με στεναχωρούν τα δύο διαδοχικά "εντός", η (ομολογουμένως συνηθισμένη) παράλειψη του "ως" μπροστά από τα καταστήματα που νοούνται, καθώς και η παράλειψη των άρθρων στους εμπόρους (φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα) και τους λοιπούς. Ο καθένας με τα βίτσια του.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 17, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Θέμη! Καλά κάνεις και τα ψειρίζεις και τα λες, γιατί το κακό με αυτά τα "μικρολάθη" είναι ότι γίνονται συνήθεια και επαναλαμβάνονται διαρκώς. Καλή μας μέρα! :)


----------

